# 4-H Leader bad mouthing young vet.



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I posted a rather lengthy explanation in the Health and Wellness part of TGS about a 4-H goat that died. During all that mess, one 4-H leader (that was giving the sick goat LA-200), kept telling anyone that listened, that the fair vet was no good. I have only taken a dog to her, so I am not qualified to judge her ability to take care of any other animals, but I would think she would have to have some qualifications to be a fair vet, right? 

Then the 4-H leader proceeded to speak very negatively about a newer vet and how she would never let her on her farm. But, she had never actually had the new, young vet out, either. She was going by other's stories. 

I tried to point out that sometimes, goat owners do all they can to save a goat and finally, call the vet. Possibly, when the vet gets there, it is just too late. Then the goat dies and the vet gets blamed. 

I have done this, treat a goat kid for pneumonia, it doesn't get better and call the vet as a last ditch effort. She comes out, tries another treatment and the next day, the goat kid is dead. Her fault? Nope- the kid would have died anyway- she just happened to be the last one that treated the kid. (I can't afford to call a vet at every sniffle- you just do the best you can!).

Anyway, I was really irritated and mad (furious) that a 4-H leader is destroying this young veterinarian's chance at success because of an owner that waited too long to call the vet when a goat was in labor and both the doe and kid died. The 4-H leader was going on what a friend of a friend said. (Typical of this area- but that is another story!).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's really is a shame. Shows the character of that leader. I don't think i would want my child to "learn" anything from that person. Certainly makes vets not want to treat goats. Unfortunately most vets in my area refuse to treat goats. The one vet that does hates that alpaca and goat owners wait until they are at death's door before calling than blame the vet.


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

FWIW, I seriously doubt that anyone with even a modicum of common sense would take to heart what this person is saying. As my mother is fond of saying - believe nothing you hear, and only half of what you see.

ETA: On a more personal note, I agree with Karen on what it says about the 4-H leader. Perhaps it's time to have a chat with the governing forces of the 4-H program in your area? I will leave that one to your discretion.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Unfortunately you would be amazed at how many people will listen to that leader and take it to heart. Too many goat people absolutely wait until the goat is at death's door to call the vet....it's not the vet's fault at that point and, yes, they will try some last ditch things they wouldn't normally try. 

As for calling the "governing" forces....4H is a volunteer organization. There is nothing they can really do. Only by the kids who are in her program refusing to have her as a leader can anything be done.


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

I see. Thanks Carmen!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

This is one of my biggest fears as un upcoming veterinarian.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> This is one of my biggest fears as un upcoming veterinarian.


I am sure you will do great as a veterinarian! I have noticed that the young vets that start out working for an established, quality veterinarian seem to get a better reputation vs. those that try to go at it alone.

Although it would seem like you would make more money on your own, it doesn't always work that way. Working for another respected vet will help you learn a lot more than what is taught in college!

Best of luck in your endevour!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> This is one of my biggest fears as un upcoming veterinarian.


I think as long as you have a heart and are honest you will do well. That's what I love about the vet I use. He basically gives me the impression he cares....if he really does or not I don't really know lol a vet and doctor can not save everything that goes threw their doors to me it's how you handle the situation that I think matters. The first vet I saw lied about how my goat died......no ok in my books at all. 
As for this vet at the fair yea it is very sad and people are going to keep what this lady says in their mind. All she can do is move on and hope that she can prove to other that lady is full of poop. Not only that but that lady better watch out because if the vet wanted to she could slam her with a law suit and I'm not one to play that card but if I put thousands of dollars into being a vet and get a bad name before I ever started which makes it hard to pay off my loans I would be very tempted to do just thay

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

That Is just sad...


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very sad  

I can't even find a vet in our county that will see a goat, so I have no issues with this kind of thing, we have to go to a county north of us if we need a vet.
We also, do not go in unless we think it's a life or death situation, or we need prescription meds/supplements.

IMO, if you haven't had experience with a particular vet or don't know someone very close to you, then you should keep your opinions to yourself and not spread negativity. Sadly, there are people out there that think they are on a pedestal and know everything....


----------

